# Rear Window area rot



## tspring (Sep 7, 2011)

Whats up guys. I am trying to ressurect a 1966 4 speed Lemans. The car has a lot of rust in some place and none in others. The worst areas are around the rear window on the quarter panels. Has anyone repaird rust in this area. when I stripped the car down there was globs of filler holding this area together. I got a new filler panel from AMES and it fits real good. I was suprized to find that the trunk only has surface rust. If anyone can tell me how they fixed this area it would be appreciated. Pictures would also help. Also If anyone has a parts car that they could cut this area out of I would be glad to pay for them. With both side rotted out I dont have anything to go by to put in new sheet metal. I dont know if the sheet metal come straight down or is curved where it meet the filler panel. The meatal around the rusted areas is still in prettry good shape.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

welcome to the reservation....looks like you will need new window channel which i believe the are reproducing now and also may need package tray support and inner sides on the fins depending on how much good metal is left for welding the channels in. That is the bad spot on these cars as the filler panel channels water back into window corners especially if you put any forward rake on the cars stance. Sure some of the welding pros will chime in in more depth and scope, i got lucky and was blessed with a pretty much rot free foundation.

1966 Tempest pictures by instg8ter - Photobucket

Brian


----------



## tspring (Sep 7, 2011)

The package tray is not rusted out,but some one to a hammer and saw to it to put in big speakers. I am going to cut out a piece of sheet metal and weld over it after I cut out where they bent to metal down. Most of the rot in the pictures is actually under the window trim.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

We put the fill panel in on my 70, and am doing it on my 66. My buddy used the window trim as a reference- if the trim and window doesn't fit, then it's wrong. Got it done and trim clicked right in. We just cut and bent the metal for the sides to fit with the new fill panel, very tedious. I patched up the base metal on my 66, you could replace the panel. I would weld it up like you say, then cut the new holes for your speakers.


----------



## tspring (Sep 7, 2011)

I started cutting out the rot on the drivers side. I had to cut about a inch and a half up and drill out the spot welds. I am not going to try and replace the rotted areas in one piece,Im not that good at sheet metal work. I bent a few test pieces. I need to find a way to bend a good 90 degree bend where the inner quarter panel meets the support.


----------



## virginiavenom (Feb 20, 2011)

ayy karamba. yeah, that sucks, I'm presently preparing myself to delay this task further on my car. I may begin it in the coming weeks as it gets cold. dremel, die grinder, spot weld cutter, beer.


----------



## tspring (Sep 7, 2011)

The beer sounds like a good idea. I started on the drivers side and have put in about a 8 inch long piece. Every thing that I have cut out is covered by the widow trim. Im spending more time grinding down my bad welds that anything else. Im glad the welds are covered by the trim. Using a dremel tool to grid down the welds is a good idea. The gringer and cut off wheel is hard to use in that area.


----------



## bobby326 (Dec 13, 2009)

i had a little bit of rot behind my rear window also this is how i repaired it it wasnt that hard just time consuming here is a great piece of advice that i received donot try and repair it in one piece. small pieces are much easier to do


----------



## tspring (Sep 7, 2011)

i have been adding in small pieces about 4 inches long. On the driver side I am down to the corner. the only problem is that I do not have anything to go by to make the piece that is bowed out. I think that I am going to work on the drivers side so that I can fit the filler panel in and set the window and trim and then mold a piece to fit the gap between the filler panel and window molding.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

That wing and window channel are available for a Chevelle. The wing isn't as long, but it will privide what you need to replace the rusted out section. I have a pair for my car too. A little hard to see between the inner fenders.


----------



## tspring (Sep 7, 2011)

Who did you order them from. I looked on different sites and could not find them listed.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

tspring said:


> Who did you order them from. I looked on different sites and could not find them listed.


I couldn't find them either so I called Dynacorn..........they QUIT making them !!!! I will look at mine tomorrow to see if there is a part number on them to do a search or call dealers to see if they have them on a shelf.


----------



## tspring (Sep 7, 2011)

*need help*

I have spent at least 20 hours try to mold the metal where it comes together at he corners where the quarter panel,filler panel and the window trim come together. that corner has lot of contour and is difficult to fit where it cant be seen and where water cant get underneath it. Does anyone have any ideas on how to fix this. Aparts car would be nice but theres not another one in this county.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

perhaps someone on here may have a donor they would be willing to cut the patch out of and ship to you.....place under WTB in for sale ads stranger things have happened ....


----------

